# Optimized AMD'S

## Phluid

When running dmesg | less my cpu's are read as:

OEM ID: ASUS     Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 16

Processor #1 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 16

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 2

Problem is they are AMD chips...Does this mean they are NOT being optimized by gentoo?  When compiling, I uncommented the topmost cpu configuration in make.conf which included PIV and ATHLONS.  Is there a better choice for the system Im running?  (specs in profile)  -Phluid

----------

## delta407

What's your processor family set to in your kernel config? Under "Processor type and features", IIRC.

This doesn't mean Gentoo isn't using your Athlon optimizations, it means the kernel thinks they're Pentium Pros.

----------

## Phluid

To be honest, I wouldnt know how to load the kernel config...someone actually ssh's to it and configured it for me after my half a$$ed attempt.  Would I just nano -w /usr/src/linux/menuconfig?  

Code listing 25 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Im just hesitant to fux something up as I finally have blackbox running.

-Phluid

----------

## delta407

No no no... do this:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Hit the down arrow until you're over "Processor type and features" and hit enter. What does it say your processor family is? (BTW, to exit, hit escape a few times.)

----------

## Phluid

Lists it as a pentiumIII/coppermine =\  Might explain why it takes almost 2 hours to bootstrap =[  -Phluid

----------

## delta407

Okay, first, most of your time isn't spent in the kernel, so CPU family wouldn't much matter; second, the bootstrapping is done via the kernel on the install disk, which (IIRC) is compiled for a 486.

Third, to see what the kernel currently thinks your CPUs are, run cat /proc/cpuinfo. And fourth, this it doesn't much matter what the kernel thinks your CPUs are, since the kernel is still using the i686 instruction set.

Welcome to Linux!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phluid

Welcome me.   Well cpuinfo states authentic amd's which is promising and 3325 bogomips...whats your dually 1ghz pIII's bogomip@?  Just wondering.  -Phluid

BTW:Sandra reports 9232mips in XP.

----------

